# What is a "mix minus" mix?



## rgames (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen the term in live sound - usually for handling things like on-air phone calls where you don't want to send the caller's audio back to him, so you send him the mix minus his audio, hence mix minus.

But I came across this term for a broadcast TV show (UK) that has no live element. The broadcaster wants two tracks: "Full stereo mix" and "Full mix minus".

What does "mix minus" mean when it's not a live broadcast?

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## ComposerDude (Dec 12, 2010)

I've encountered the term "mix minus" with recorded music having vocals; the mix minus is the music minus (at least) the lead vocal. Did that for a singer recently, who performs his cues live with recorded backup.

It's remotely possible the production company wants to hear how your music sounds in their context, if they gave you audio for dialog and effects. In which case, the mix minus would be your music tracks. I have had clients ask for full video/audio layback when approving cues. BUT this is only a totally wild guess and I could be completely wrong re your client.

Is it possible the client intended to say "stems" as well as the full stereo mix? That would make more sense.

Good luck with this,

-Peter


----------



## rgames (Dec 12, 2010)

Got a couple responses over on the gearslutz forum and they said basically the same thing - usually music and fx without dialog.

But not always...!

Thanks,

rgames


----------



## tripit (Dec 12, 2010)

From what I understand it's a mix minus the vocal - which is usually called a TV mix in music production because it's used for TV shows where the singer sings live to the recorded track.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 12, 2010)

It's a bit strange, Richard... Mix Minus is as you suggest an American TV term for a broadcast mix minus a contributor's own (such a phone call or Outside Broadcast). In the UK that is called "clean feed".

Logically I'd also guess in this case they mean "minus vocals", but if I were you I'd clarify!


----------



## mjbrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi there, this is my first post.

A "mix minus" is usually requested for documentary type programing. It usually means mix minus narration. It's is common to have the full mix on channels 1/2 and the mix minus on channels 3/4 on the video master.

hope that helps,

Mike B.


----------



## rgames (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi Mike - welcome to the board!

Thanks for the info - the part that confused me on this one was that there is no narration and I wasn't sure if there's some other standard. Still haven't heard back from the broadcaster... The 4-channel config they asked for is what you've described.

I don't normally get involved in this part of the production - why do they request a mix minus version? Not sure what they'd do with it...

rgames


----------



## mjbrown (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks!

The "mix minus" version is used in the case of a sale to a foreign market. The buyer would record a narration in their own language and use subtitles or overdub the on camera dialogue. This sort of thing is usually done during the print mater, I don't know why they would have sent that info to the composer.

Mike


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 16, 2010)

I would guess that mix minus would allow multilingual versions to be produced down the line...


----------



## chrisr (Dec 16, 2010)

rgames @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> the part that confused me on this one was that there is no narration



I wonder if you've just experienced the phenomenon of a client asking for something simply because that's what they've heard other people say?


----------



## mjbrown (Dec 16, 2010)

JonFairhurst @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> I would guess that mix minus would allow multilingual versions to be produced down the line...


That's what I meant. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## John DeBorde (Dec 16, 2010)

I would definitely ask for a clarification, and you can always use the excuse that you want to make sure to avoid any UK/US terminology confusion if you're at all worried about seeming "un pro" by asking.

I'd be willing to bet tho that this person doesn't know either and is just repeating what she/he heard, or did in a different circumstance where it was actually a relevant request.

congrats on the gig btw!

john


----------



## JonFairhurst (Dec 16, 2010)

mjbrown @ Thu Dec 16 said:


> JonFairhurst @ Thu Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I would guess that mix minus would allow multilingual versions to be produced down the line...
> ...



Your post wasn't confusing at all. I opened the thread before you had posted and it took me a long time to hit reply. 

I guess I'm just slow.


----------



## stevenson-again (Dec 17, 2010)

i am not sure what the broadcaster wants this for, but mix minus is usually (always) refering to a mix without the live element to be recorded. when we record we usually bring a click track and the mix minus (whatever we are recording). in this case, is it possible that there is a live element - such as a live singer expected to perform to the track? if that's the case it would make sense - you are asked to provide a reference track (the full mix) and the backing track (full mix minus the live element).


----------

